# 722k and EHD



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Anybody having any problems with the daily update if there's a connected EHD?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

What FW version, bootstrap version ?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Glad to hear no one is having problems.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I actually don't leave my EHD connected... I always disconnect it from the receiver when not watching something on it or archiving to/from it.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I leave EHDs connected to both my 722 and 612 and have never had a problem related to the EHD. Since I don't have a "k" this may not give you the assurance you're looking for. And I concede that I probably should disconnect them.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Kent Taylor said:


> Anybody having any problems with the daily update if there's a connected EHD?


Is it every night or varied i.e; sometimes will sometimes won't? In any case I'll hook mine back up for a few days.


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

Kent Taylor said:


> Anybody having any problems with the daily update if there's a connected EHD?


Nope, never had a problem since started using an EHD over a year ago.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Never had an issue with the 722 but the "k" doesn't seem to think much of the EHD when performing daily update. I do not leave the EHD connected overnight any more. I had refurb "k"'s that acted the same way as the new one. Just wondering if it's a "k" thing or not. In my house it appears it is.
Thanks.


----------



## altidude (Jan 13, 2010)

Do you guys power down the EHD, unplug the USB cable or both? I'm going to be adding an EHD to my 722k real soon. The unwatched movies are stacking up.


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

altidude said:


> Do you guys power down the EHD, unplug the USB cable or both? I'm going to be adding an EHD to my 722k real soon. The unwatched movies are stacking up.


I pull the power plug on the EHD. Just "powering down" only lasts until the nightly reboot.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

altidude said:


> Do you guys power down the EHD, unplug the USB cable or both? I'm going to be adding an EHD to my 722k real soon. The unwatched movies are stacking up.


Unplug the USB cable. Actually, I have a four port USB hub that I just switch off the EHD I was using.


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

Kent Taylor said:


> Unplug the USB cable. Actually, I have a four port USB hub that I just switch off the EHD I was using.


That's how I have mine set up.
USBs are always connected via a hub and I just power on the EHD I want to use.
I've got a power strip with individual switches for each EHD.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

You're cutting power to the EHD rather than disconnecting the USB connection?


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

Kent Taylor said:


> You're cutting power to the EHD rather than disconnecting the USB connection?


Correct, 4 EHDs connected via 4 port USB hub to 722 always.
Doing the same with my 622.
As long as I don't power up more than one EHD at a time, it works great.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

and using USB switch would eliminate monkey play with the power


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

Then you have monkey play with a USB switch and all your EHDs are powered up 24/7.
No thanks


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

I don't think they are powered up once the USB connection is interrupted, at least they're not spinning and there are no lights.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I've had an EHD connected to my 722k for over a year now. The EHD stays powered 24/7 and I've never had an issue during updates - or at anytime for that matter.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

I have noticed that after 20 or 30 minutes the update will continue if there's an EHD connected. Have you witnessed what happens when the daily update occurs and an EHD connected?


----------



## Texas-Justice (Dec 28, 2010)

On weekends, If I'm awake at the time of the updates (and lately I've been awake) I've not noticed anything unusual. 

During the week I'm at work when the updates run.

I have mine set to run at 8 AM.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

I have never noticed any problems.

I leave mine on all the time. Update is still at the 3AM default. I often set timers for programs during the night.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

My 722 was only getting the two day guide after the latest update, I think, but would always get it if I forced it. Changed the auto update from 3AM to 4AM and problem solved.


----------

